# In Access vom Hauptformular Datensätze im Unterformular löschen?



## matze71 (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

ich möchte in Access 2003 vom Hauptformular aus DAtensätze im Unterformular löschen. Hierzu benötige ich die EOF-Methode, die aber leider nicht funktioniert - zumindest nicht so wie ich sie anwende!

Zuerst setzt ich meinen Focus auf das Unterformular mit:
--> Set rsu = Forms![reisekostendatenerfassung].Controls![tb_rpos Unterformular1]
--> rsu.SetFocus

Dann wollte ich eine typische Schleife bauen um die Datensätze im Unterformular zu löschen.
--> Do Until rsu.EOF
--> ...
--> While

Doch in der Do-Zeile bleibt Access stehen und meldet den Fehler, dass er das Object nicht finden kann. 
Jeodch kann ich auf die einzelnen Felder mit
--> rsu.Form![Feldname]
zugreifen. 

Wie kann ich in einem Unterformular das Datenbankende abfragen und wie kann ich die Datensätze löschen, ohne dass ein Fenster mit der Meldung hochpopt, dass x Datensätze gelöscht werden sollen?

Danke im Voraus!
Matthias


----------

